# Lutalyse - Had to get for the troublemaker



## elevan (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, she finally got herself in BIG trouble!  My 3 1/2 month old Maggie Maehem (pronounced mayhem)...aka: The Troublemaker...aka: The goat who controls llamas...

Went out to water this morning to find her in the buck's pen.  Everyone was calm so I know she was in there a while.  After checking her out, it was obvious that the buck had done what he is typically supposed to do.

So I called the vet in a panic.  Now the trouble maker is locked up until we can figure out how to keep her out of the buck's pen.  The biggest problem is that she can jump really high...and she walks on the stall walls...and she rides the llama's back so she can get to just about anything right now.  

Don't know how I'm gonna get this girl to 12 months of age for proper breeding.  She's gonna make me pull my hair out!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, it sounds like you are having a lot of fun! Good luck with her.


----------



## chandasue (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh the little hussy! Hope you get the buck pen secured so it doesn't happen again... :/


----------



## Shootingstars (Jan 25, 2011)

This was funny (sort-of) a couple of days now it is sad.  I am so sorry that this happened.  She is a troublemaker for you!


----------



## elevan (Jan 25, 2011)

We love her so much so I wouldn't think of selling her, so we'll just have to conform to her gymnastic ability.

We had even moved the bucks to a pen that she couldn't just walk on or the llama couldn't just allow her to jump in.  The only thing I can figure out is that she lept from the hayrack to the wall of their pen and on to the other side.  That would be a few feet of a leap 

The only option that I see is to make the buck's pen walls run clear to the roof or run a length of fences above their walls to the roof to keep Maggie out.

I almost didn't post about this...but this forum provides so much to learn from, so I thought that at least 1 person could learn from my experience.  Yeah, it was cute at first...but now it's become dangerous.  

I'll still continue to post her antics on her thread "Maggie the goat who controls llamas"  She's such a fun creature to watch, I've got to share...may even write a book with her as the star.

Anywho...for anyone who has an acrobatic doeling - secure your buck pen or face the consequences.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 26, 2011)

Since Maggie has a cohort to help her get over in the buck pen, I think I'd fortify the buck pen, or at least try that first.  Good luck!


----------



## julieq (Jan 26, 2011)

You really should sit down and have an 'abstinence speech' with her Emily!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 26, 2011)

I think  I remember from the picture that the wall she's jumping over is in the barn.  Any way to cut a cattle panel to fit into the space between the solid wall and the ceiling?

I have a doe who we've decided to retire who has decided she's NOT ready to retire.  The other day I was cleaning my buck pen and let Pie out.  Of course the first thing he always does is run over to the doe's fence to see what his girlfriends are up to and what does my "retired" doe do?  Back it up to the fence and start teasing him!  He was well on his way to figuring out how to conquer the fence and I had to lock the little hussy up in the barn lest our senior citizen come OUT of retirement. :/


----------



## helmstead (Jan 26, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I have a doe who we've decided to retire who has decided she's NOT ready to retire.  The other day I was cleaning my buck pen and let Pie out.  Of course the first thing he always does is run over to the doe's fence to see what his girlfriends are up to and what does my "retired" doe do?  Back it up to the fence and start teasing him!  He was well on his way to figuring out how to conquer the fence and I had to lock the little hussy up in the barn lest our senior citizen come OUT of retirement. :/


 

Two nights ago, I found Fire Flame straddled over a double fenceline in a desperate attempt to reach a doe who was being bred a pen over by Merlot.  Their pens are adjacent, but just like with horses, we made a double fence with over a foot inbetween the lines.  Well, Emma has always felt the grass was greener on the other side (read, she never likes the buck we choose for her)...so she had been trying to get between the side of the barn and the fence post (which is WIRED TO THE BARN).  She managed to break the cable (!!) and so the posts supporting the fence sagged, and FF just walked up the fence and tried to cross.  Old f a r t didn't realize the posts wouldn't give THAT much, and got stuck 

Where there is a will, there is a way.  However, Emma is bred to Merlot!  haha


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 26, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Where there is a will, there is a way.  However, Emma is bred to Merlot!  haha




Get 'em while you can Merlot!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 26, 2011)

Could you just put a "wire" ceiling on the buck pen inside the barn?  Obviously, you'd have to use some 2x4s to allow her to climb on the top and not fall in or break a leg trying to get in, but that way you don't have to do ceiling high walls or something else.


----------



## Lady Jane (Jan 26, 2011)

From what I have read from those who own Pygmy goats, it sounds like those goats are excellent jumpers. ^_^ I wish I could meet this gymnast goat she sounds like a lot of fun. Though, she can obviously get herself into trouble.


----------



## elevan (Jan 26, 2011)

> You really should sit down and have an 'abstinence speech' with her Emily!


  I wish it were that simple!



> I think  I remember from the picture that the wall she's jumping over is in the barn.  Any way to cut a cattle panel to fit into the space between the solid wall and the ceiling?


Yeah I think I've decided to try something like that and it should work.



> Could you just put a "wire" ceiling on the buck pen inside the barn?  Obviously, you'd have to use some 2x4s to allow her to climb on the top and not fall in or break a leg trying to get in, but that way you don't have to do ceiling high walls or something else.


4 more feet upward and I'll reach the roof rafters, so upward is probably the best bet.



> From what I have read from those who own Pygmy goats, it sounds like those goats are excellent jumpers. ^_^ I wish I could meet this gymnast goat she sounds like a lot of fun.


She is a blast!    And while the others like to jump and run around, none of them come anywhere close to her abilities.  If there were an olympics for goats, then she would get a gold medal in the high jump, the hurddles and many more track and field categories! 



> Though, she can obviously get herself into trouble. lol


Hope no one takes this as crass...but I have to repeat what my grandma (age 84) told me when she heard about this:

"You know I used to have a dog who was a whore. She would do anything to get to a male dog.  Honey, I guess you must have a goat who is a whore too.  Lock her up and throw away the key, like you would a daughter who is after the boys!" say Grandma Emily


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 26, 2011)

Wise woman, your grandma!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 26, 2011)

That reminds me of a joke I heard on "A Prairie Home Companion" the other day.  It was about deer, but I think it could just as easily have been about goats if we modify just one word:

A doe walks out of the woods (barn) and says, "That's the last time I do THAT for two bucks."

Yuk Yuk Yuk


----------



## Train2110 (Jan 26, 2011)

LMAO!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 26, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> That reminds me of a joke I heard on "A Prairie Home Companion" the other day.  It was about deer, but I think it could just as easily have been about goats if we modify just one word:
> 
> *A doe walks out of the woods (barn) and says, "That's the last time I do THAT for two bucks."*
> 
> Yuk Yuk Yuk


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 26, 2011)




----------

